# Ram disparue PowerBook G4



## Thomas9510 (31 Octobre 2010)

Bon j'ai un petit problème avec ma ram.. 
Je suis sur un PowerBook G4 1,67ghz, avec 2 barretes d'1 gb installée. Il me les a toujours bien reconnues et me mettait bien 2 gigas de ram dans "à propos de ce mac". 

Et maintenant quand je l'allume, il ne me met plus que 1gb. Quand je vais dans "plus d'infos", puis dans mémoire, il me dit qu'un des 2 slots est vides. Pourtant je ne pense pas avoir fait quelque chose de spécial.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée de ce qui peut causer ça? Si c'est un problème software ou hardware?

Merci.


----------



## christophe2312 (31 Octobre 2010)

essaye de voir si une barrette n est pas declipsé
Par la même occasion essaye de les inverser afin de voir si ce n est pas le slot de mort ou bien la barrette


----------



## Invité (31 Octobre 2010)

+1, inversion pour savoir qui merde.


----------



## Thomas9510 (31 Octobre 2010)

Voila j'ai inversé, et c'est toujours le meme slot qui est dit vide. Donc ca doit venir du slot, mais qu'est-ce qu'il a ?


----------



## christophe2312 (31 Octobre 2010)

Thomas9510 a dit:


> Voila j'ai inversé, et c'est toujours le meme slot qui est dit vide. Donc ca doit venir du slot, mais qu'est-ce qu'il a ?



il a peut etre crame ?
essaye un hard ware test avec ton dvd d install
regarde si ce n est pas de la poussiere incrusté dans la rainure du port de la rame


----------



## Thomas9510 (31 Octobre 2010)

Justement je n'ai pas de dvd d'install.. je l'ai acheté en occasion 
Une autre solution?


----------



## Invité (31 Octobre 2010)

Vu que ça vient du slot mémoire et non de la Ram, il faut vraiment essayer le voir s'il n'y a pas quelque chose dans le slot.
Sinon, tu peux essayer aussi le nettoyant contact


----------



## Thomas9510 (1 Novembre 2010)

J'ai trouve sur le site Apple une image du cd d'hardware test, donc je vais essayer Ca et je posterai les résultats.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (1 Novembre 2010)

Thomas9510 a dit:


> J'ai trouve sur le site Apple une image du cd d'hardware test, donc je vais essayer Ca et je posterai les résultats.



Et tu as trouver ça ou ? Ca m'intéresse !


----------



## Thomas9510 (2 Novembre 2010)

Tu tapes "apple hardware test download" sur google et c'est le premier lien 

Mon problème s'est résolu tout seul! Aujourd'hui je l'allume, et la j'entends la musique de démarrage alors qu'avant il ne la fesait plus. Je regarde les infos et maintenant il m'indique bien 2go de ram. 

Juste une précision: avant quand je l'allumais, j'appuyais une pression très courte sur le bouton power et il m'indiquait 1go. Aujourd'hui j'ai appuyé plus longtemps et il m'indique 2go. Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi ça fait ça?


----------



## christophe2312 (2 Novembre 2010)

a mon avis ta barette etait mal clippé et a force de mettre et demettre tout est revenu dans l ordre 
La "force " d appui sur le bouton n a rien a voir (juste a abimer dans l avenir le bouton )


----------



## Anderssonpaul (2 Novembre 2010)

C'est terrible (ça pèse que 10 Mo)!! Mais il y a rien pour les mac intel ??

Merci beaucoup !


----------

